# Mid-West Haunters convention! Whos going???



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll see you there Jon.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

SWEET!!!!! It should be a great time!!! My first time going to this one!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

No kiddin'?

Barry and Kelly put on a fine show.

ps- have been been on HauntForum?


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm going. It will be mine and the hubby's first time. SSSOOO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't stay for the whole weekend but am considering driving up for a day of the trade show. Is it worth the two and a half hour drive just for the trade show?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Rikki said:


> I can't stay for the whole weekend but am considering driving up for a day of the trade show. Is it worth the two and a half hour drive just for the trade show?


That will depend on what you're looking for??

Have you checked out the vendor list?


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Between 50 vendors and 52313545 seminars ,demos, and workshops..YES ITS WORTH IT no matter what you are looking for!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone else going?


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Im going. Cant wait as this will be my first time. Pretty excited about it with all those seminars.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Im looking forward to meeting everyone!!
Johnny, Thats cool that you are going! I can meet my secret reaper! lol 
Speaking of that, i want to do that again in september!


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

MWHC--here we come!!!! Hubby and I are leaving in the morning to head over. Can hardly wait!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, the costumes are packed and ready to be loaded.
I'll be coming in with 40-50 different costume designs with the total of 110-120 different sizes.
We'll out the door by 9am this morning.


----------

